# Ixus 430 vs. Fuji S5000



## Crash_Davis (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo alle!
Bin zufällig auf die Fuji S5000 gestoßen. 
Da sie 10x Zoom hat und die gleiche Pixelzahl wie die Ixus frage ich mich gerade ob es nicht besser wäre die S5000 zu kaufen. 

Ich besitze zur Zeit die Ixus v2 und bin doch mehr als zufrieden mit dieser cam. Doch so langsam möchte ich Bilder in höherer Qualität schießen die auch tatsächlich prof. aussehen. 

Da ich sehr häufig auf dem Baseballplatz stehe hat mich der 10x Zoom der S5000 auch gleich gereizt. 

Nun die Frage an die Experten:

Ist es zu Empfehlen mich für die S5000 zu entscheiden? Oder bin ich mit der Ixus 430 besser bedient?


----------



## Nacron (8. Juni 2004)

Guten Tag  Crash,
also zuerst einmal würde ich dir gerne etwas ans herz legen zu deiner aussage proffesionell aussehen.
Es gibt keine Kamera die proffesionelle Bilder macht, es gibt keine Kamera die dir bei dem fotographischen sehen alles abnimmt. Proffesionelle Bilder sind meist das Ergebniss von viel Arbeit am Motiv durch Licht positionierung und das richtige fotographische Sehen. Deswegen gleich vorneweg nicht die Kamera macht den Profi aus. 

Trotzdem hab ich mir einmal ein paar informationen zu der Kamera gehohlt zum einen bin ich auf einen Testbericht bei http://www.digitalkamera.de gestoßen bei dem auch die Ixus getestet  wurde... 

Da ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei den 500 euro des preises ein kleiner unterschied zu der Ixus ist und ein etwas größerer 500 euro zu einer digitalen Spiegelreflex...

Wenn du proffesionell werden willst dann solltest du schon eine Spiegelreflex zur hand nehmen und da du schätze ich mal keine Lust auf Analogfotografie hast  könntest du gleich in die digitale Spiegelreflexfotographie einsteigen...

Dort könnte ich dir die EOS 300 D empfehlen.(6 MP)
Mit dem 10x Zoom ist das so ne Sache ... Für Sportfotographie würde ich dir eher empfehlen ein gutes Teleobjektiv für die Eos300D zu kaufen + stativ.

Wenn du weniger Geld zur verfügung hast soltest du vieleicht doch darüber nachdenken ob du dir ne analoge spiegelreflex anschaffst.

Also die steigerung von der Ixus v2 zu der S5000 ist von der Abbildungsqualität nicht arg höher. Bei der Ixus zur EOS300D schon eher...

Wenn du weiterhin an Digitalkameras festhalten willst aber doch nicht mehr ausgeben willst kannst du entweder sparen oder dir die s5000 kaufen weil dich der optische zoom reizt... 

Ich hoffe dir ein bischen geholfen zu haben, und les dir mal den fotolehrgang.de durch da kriegste en paar technische infos die dir auch ein bischen bei der kaufentscheidung helfen ...


----------

